# R.I.P.S RB30 GT45 street engine ready for testing



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The old 240z is on its way back together and just as your drag season is comming to an end, ours is just about to start. :clap::clap:

I havn't touched the engine itself from last season, not even a freshen up, same pistons, rings, bearings, water pump, cam belt etc, I pulled the sump off and checked the bearings and they were all as new so they didn't get changed, the head is the same spec etc so only changes are the exhaust manifold, twin 50mm Pro gates and the GT45 turbo.

We're staying on race petrol and with any luck I'd like to see under 8.5 and 170mph+ on DOT street tyres so we can nudge our current world record of 8.71 @ 162mph for a full street trim 240z a little further out of reach before we move to a different car. (240 will be for sale)

She's had a full respray along with some new front panels in an effort to be a little more aerodynamic, here's a few pix and I'll post more as we go.......








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking great rob, cant wait to see it run


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Holly shit thats a massive turbo.. what power is it rated to and what power levels are you shooting for rob? Also, whats the blue tank at the front bottom of the car?

The setup looks as mean as ever! Very tempted to buy a 240z that am old bloke owns about 200m down the road from me and do somethng similar.. a worked rb30/gt4788 or toyota v8 with twin t04z's... oh to dream!


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Hard to imagine you can actually get a turbo like that spooled.

Looks fantastic, good luck in the coming season!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Crazy assed turbo:smokin:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL @ the size of that turbo :clap:

Rob, that's going to suck the tarmac off the strip mate. :chuckle:

How much does it weigh?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking great - as per everyone else above, lmao @ that turbo!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Thats an AcuSump at the front isnt it?

Rather large turbo LOL


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

bloody turbo looks bigger than the engine!!! 
geez that IS MASSIVE! Loving it.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Holy Fcuk! Even my Girlfriend asked me what insane guy is running such a large turbo 

Looks impressive!

Marc


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Rob what are the benefit's to running twin wastegate's?? Is a single not up to the job??


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that turbo is so big its not even funny anymore. ~


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Did that turbo come off a ship! WTF  Best of luck with it Rob :smokin:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

One word to sum it up. DAMN !


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pupsi said:


> Rob what are the benefit's to running twin wastegate's?? Is a single not up to the job??


Up untill the end of last season I ran a single 50mm wastegate like yours on this motor with around 1000hp on an exhaust manifold the same as yours also.

In this case, we have a large twin scroll turbine housing and rather than risk putting 2 x 38mm gates on it, which probably would have been fine, seeing as we had the room we just went with 2 x 50mm. probably over kill and unneccessary but we'll see.

Rob


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

You should have gone with the Big turbo by Garrett


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice Rob,if the gt45 wont do it,you can always go for the gt55,just saw one on RW's supra holy mother.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

plumwerks said:


> Nice Rob,if the gt45 wont do it,you can always go for the gt55,just saw one on RW's supra holy mother.


True the GT45 is big, but there's plenty bigger out there, you should see a GT60 in the fleash, holy ****!!

The 45 should be plenty to get us the 170mph I'm after, in fact the T51r spl probably was, we'll do doing a bit of work on the rear suspension geometry as well so it wants to launch forward rather than over onto its roof 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Bit more happened over the weekend, just need to re-do the intercooler plumbing to suit the new ice intercooler, make up the exhaust system and a couple of wastegate screamer pipes then we'll be ready for the dyno.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Windscreen mans here putting the glass back in with new rubbers so I can tick that off the list of jobs to do:







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

This is starting to look like a very low 8 ?? Maybe even aiming for 7s???

Go for it Rob. I know you can do it!!

Jeff.


.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

How much nitrous are you going to put into it Rob?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> How much nitrous are you going to put into it Rob?


I"ll probably need about 100hp to spool the turbo quickly enough for competitive racing and that'll be done with the single fogger before the throttle body.

I've never used the 6 port kit and probably won't ever need to but the kit is able to add up to 500hp (not that I ever could add that much) lol.

Rob


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on Rob,git her done,so we can get to the videos.
Seriously though Rob,you know we are expecting an 8.1~8.3,right?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

plumwerks said:


> Come on Rob,git her done,so we can get to the videos.
> Seriously though Rob,you know we are expecting an 8.1~8.3,right?


I will be over the moon if I can get down to 8.3 or better on DOT street tyres.

We found alot to improve on from last season and one by one we are adressing them working towards dropping times but once your running 8.7s it's takes alot of work to drop around 1/2 a second.

Fingers crossed 

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Did you ever get the wheelies dialed out Rob?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Boosted said:


> Did you ever get the wheelies dialed out Rob?


Not really, all I did was keep pulling boost back on the trans brake so it left more gently with the wheelie bars right down, this dropped 60fts from 1.30 measured off the back wheels to 1.45 measured off the front wheels.

The slower, gentler 60fts gave me the lowest times and slightly higher mph so I can only assume that the 1.30s were upsetting the car and maybe making it more unstable for the balance of the run.

The trick now is going to be getting back into 1.3s/1.2s while keeping the front wheels down and maintaining a nice smooth launch.

Rob


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

What kind of power figures are you aiming at come tuning time rob?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Dynamix said:


> What kind of power figures are you aiming at come tuning time rob?


I'm not sure, I've been told by some local armchair experts who have probably done very little racing themselves that I shouldn't estimate or quote power figures as they feel I'm missleading and there's no way we could be making the power we have said we have in the past.

Also it seems the government certified scales we use to weigh cars are not accurate either. :lamer: lol. what a joke. 

The 240z needed about 950whp to what its already done so I suppose if my times get lower and my mph get higher it must have been making a bit more than that.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm not sure, I've been told by some local armchair experts who have probably done very little racing themselves that I shouldn't estimate or quote power figures as they feel I'm missleading and there's no way we could be making the power we have said we have in the past.



Rob, never underestimate the armchair experts, they've got more seat time than anybody else. They spend all day sat on their arses, and even longer talking out of them. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:



ps: Did you ever weigh that turbo? It looks like it weighs a ton.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Boosted said:


> Rob, never underestimate the armchair experts, they've got more seat time than anybody else :chuckle::thumbsup:


Nice one..............lol 


.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry for the temporary hijack rob.............

Hello Ludders, how's your car coming along mate, all sorted again? I was gutted when I read about it, but at least you were ok. 


sorry for the 'polite' thread crapping Rob, I didn't think you'd mind too much seeing as it's a RIPS car I am talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

As long as the front wheel's stay down, I can foresee the 240z in the 7's, I'll be surprised if it doesn't do it.................


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pupsi said:


> As long as the front wheel's stay down, I can foresee the 240z in the 7's, I'll be surprised if it doesn't do it.................


7s are IMMANENT!! whahhhahahaahaah, sorry, couldn't resist.

No pressure from you aye Pupsi :nervous:, I don't think there's much chance of us getting into the 7s in the 240z any time soon tbh.

It'll run what it runs

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Wanna bet Rob???????????????


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pupsi said:


> Wanna bet Rob???????????????


Mmmmmmmmm, thats a hard one.

Bet with you that I don't run 7s..............

So I don't run 7s and win or I do run 7s and lose, not alot of incentive to run 7s is there?? lol.

Tell you what, if I run a 7, have a beer up the spout for me if I ever come over, then after that beer I'll shout you 1 for being a true supporter. 

Rob


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'm not sure, I've been told by some local armchair experts who have probably done very little racing themselves that I shouldn't estimate or quote power figures as they feel I'm missleading and there's no way we could be making the power we have said we have in the past.
> 
> Also it seems the government certified scales we use to weigh cars are not accurate either. :lamer: lol. what a joke.
> 
> ...


An estimate or goal is missleading? Thats dissapointig to hear.. i'm speachless....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Take it off the road Rob and turn it into a 7s machine, Slicks,Chassis stretch, lightening....doooooooo it!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Dynamix said:


> An estimate or goal is missleading? Thats dissapointig to hear.. i'm speachless....


Yeah, very sad really, when I started showing my reasoning and offered proof of my results or basic ideas which clearly showed what I was saying was true and just because it contradicted one of the mods thoughts or beleifs (on another forum), my posts were deleted and I was banned.

I spose it didn't look good for him when what I was saying did in fact make sense and I wasn't missleading after all, just a shame he's not man enough to get back to me to talk about it.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Boosted said:


> Sorry for the temporary hijack rob.............
> 
> Hello Ludders, how's your car coming along mate, all sorted again? I was gutted when I read about it, but at least you were ok.
> 
> ...


The car is coming along very nicely, just about finished and ready for testing.

Jeff


.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> The car is coming along very nicely, just about finished and ready for testing.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ...



That's good news, onwards and upwards, as they say. Roll on next year :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Bit more happening in the last couple of days.
Dump pipe and twin screamer pipes are tacked up and the intercooler plumbing is taking shape:







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

We are racing Ole's R33 GTR on Friday night if the weather is good then we'll be on the dyno with the 240z and hopefully be ready for some testing the following weekend.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Will you post up Ole's time's please, interested as Ole's engine spec is similar to mine??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

pupsi said:


> Will you post up Ole's time's please, interested as Ole's engine spec is similar to mine??


No problem, I'll have to be a little carefull as his car still has a stock gearbox but he has the same bottom end, similar head work (a little less than yours), the exact same turbo, same plenim etc so it will be a good indication for you.

My video camera has died but I'll try to arrange footage of it as well.

Rob


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

When I see things like this it brings a tear to my eyes. I am a believer. I hope to see this thing into the 7's rob. I just wish I wasnt a young kid and could afford something like this for my GTR. I'll be running 600hp and all it cost me was every penny of my earnings for the last 5 years. I'll see you soon though I'm sure.


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*240z*

Rob,

How much of the front end is tied to the cage in the Z and are you running any tower bracing - I guess it would be tricky to fit. I only ask as it is hard to see in the pictures and those z's are bloody floppy up front.

Also with the new intercooler are you running a blanked off front with better downforce - again the Z has quite a bit of lift up front.......

I fixed both bracing and downforce on mine and it made a big difference.

Looking forward to seeing it tear up the strip again!

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We have no tower bracing and after a wheelstand that came down pretty hard we did close up the door gaps at the back of the doors, chipped all the paint as evidence but it returned to normal gaps as if it was more of a flex than a bend.

Seeing as we are going more towards Pro Import than normal street we do have a fully sealed off front to try and new front suspension which I hope will keep the nose down.

I have pix of the front wheels about a foot off the ground at almost 1/2 track but by about the 1000ft mark I was feeling positive steering come back. :clap:

Hopefully with some suspension work and frontal downforce we can crack that 170mph I'm aiming for on street tyres.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ah well, she's all done, ready for the dyno next week, been alot of work but now its finished I'm very happy with the "look", lets hope it goes as good:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it just me............or are the pics not showing?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

work fine for me. look stunning too.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Steve.............:chuckle:


All the pics on other threads are showing fine, these new pics don't seem to want to play ball for some reason.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Works fine here.
Rob, is that turbo gonna be well above the hood line.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

plumwerks said:


> Works fine here.
> Rob, is that turbo gonna be well above the hood line.


1/2 in 1/2 out and we'll run an air intake similar to the Drag-r's

Had a maths wiz tell me that we might get around 25-30psi pressure into the turbo inlet at about 150mph, not sure if it'll work or if it'll help in any way but I can't see any reason why it could hurt :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I can see the pics now................that does look the business Rob opcorn:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Rob

If that GT45 isn't big enough, try and get one of these. I'm pretty sure it will also cure your wheelie problem too :chuckle:












I think that's Bill Gates, before he became super-nerd :flame:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Boosted said:


> I think that's Bill Gates, before he became super-nerd :flame:


Hey supernerds and petrol heads aren't necessarily mutually exclusive 









Yes thats really him. Not RIPS that is, he wouldn't do anything silly like that haha


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

I think his maths is wrong rob!

Check out this thread:

ram air Text - Physics Forums Library 3rd post up from the bottom.


Btw... all i can see is a bloomin great turbo in the pics! Wheres the 240z? Is it hiding behind the turbo or what?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep thats fairly consistant with what I find with my Honda, I usually get around .2-.3psi "boost" maximum with my ram air intake I built for it. The bulk of the power gain with an NA car is as mentioned nulling the effect of having less than atmospheric pressure in the plenum and thus the engine having to overcome the restriction of the airfilter/throttle/inlet system. This is a shot of my V-AFC after a 0-100kph test run in the Honda:









With a turbocharged car I'd guess that the main thing would be making sure you just had plenty of clean fresh air. If you really wanted as much as absolute possible the best way would be to duct it from somewhere around the front of the car, or mount the turbo itself there:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Good luck with the test runs Rob


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

M SKinner said:


> I think his maths is wrong rob!
> 
> Check out this thread:
> 
> ...



Interesting, I didn't actually mean I would get 20+ psi of boost into the intake plenim, I ment I'd get pressure into the compressor of the turbo, it was just in conversation he said something about if you held a flat panel out in the wind, at about 100mph you get almost 1 pound per square inch of force against the panel which sounded about right to me, if you drive with your hand out the window at 100mph and have it flat against the wind, I thought around 15 pounds of force against it would be about right?

Anyway, it may not work like that in my situation on the 240 but at least I'll have plenty of cold air which is not drawn from close to the track surface where air temps could be higher.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Look forward to hopefully seeing some 170mph testing soon


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Its alive!!!!! :clap::clap:

YouTube - R.I.P.S 240z RB30 GT45 first startup

YouTube - R.I.P.S 240z RB30 GT45 first minutes of running


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Sounds good Rob.

Are you going to do some dyno runs and show us the results before going to the strip?


.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That does sound good. When is the first race meeting in it Rob?


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

that looks well cool ,lovin that turbo,well done rips gonna haul ass!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds good Rob,get on with the dyno runs.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Are you going to do some dyno runs and show us the results before going to the strip?


We'll be on the dyno today or tomorrow and we'll have an idea of how this compares to the old setup but I'm a little reluctant to post dyno results. (to many armchair experts will be waiting to pounce  )

We might not be able to get an absolute whp figure but we will be able to compare against the old and have a fair idea of how it should go.

To do the mph we did with the last combo it must have had around 900-950whp and tbh we don't need a hell of alot more power, we just need to be able to use what we do make properly for the full run,

Rob


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Niiiice*

Rob,

Looks great - new front end looks the business and should make a big difference down the track. I like the dog barking in the background - just as long as it doesn't try and bite those massive tyres!

Looking forward to seeing it go in anger.

Cheers

GM


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> We'll be on the dyno today or tomorrow and we'll have an idea of how this compares to the old setup but I'm a little reluctant to post dyno results. (to many armchair experts will be waiting to pounce  )
> 
> We might not be able to get an absolute whp figure but we will be able to compare against the old and have a fair idea of how it should go.
> 
> ...


Since when have you cared about the wheel-chair experts,p_ss on them, get those number up Rob.


----------



## Johnny13 (Nov 12, 2008)

Amazing! we dont see monsters like this in Au anymore; Definitely post the dyno numbers...99% of us are dying to know, the keyboard wariors will be too busy ****in to start the flamin'


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update:

Had a good day on the dyno, changed a few things and started running her up to 8000rpm and 1.5 bar, the GT45 spools real nice, far better than we expected, in fact its at least as quick to come on as the T51r.

At a given boost, power is improved right through the rev range so its looking promising.

We are taking it very easy and havn't started playing with cam timing yet, both cams are straight up for now and from past experience we know there's alot of top end power gains to be had with cam timing changes if we need it.

YouTube - RIPS 240z RB30 GT45 low boost, low rpm initial dyno runs

More boost today, then test a little NOS for the transbrake and off to the track for a test day on Sunday all going well,

Rob


----------



## Johnny13 (Nov 12, 2008)

^^^ jeeeezus the size of the turbo is ridiculous; more boost to come? perhaps 2bar

Id like to see it almost jump off the dyno with violence.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We'll be running about 2 bar and the front is tied down real good this time, last time we had the tie downs loser and were just about lifting the front wheels off the dyno bed as they went tight, lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Jesus i didn't know it was a tubed car as well.

Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Jesus i didn't know it was a tubed car as well.
> 
> Mick


I can't see the vid here but I didn't think it was tubed now, just a new front? Definitely wasn't tube before.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Its not a tube car, it has a totally stock floor, firewall and front end and stock engine bay inner guards/rails etc, maybe Mick means tubbed as in the rear tyres, but surely not, he knew it was like that a long time ago.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update:

More dyno runs and played with a few things.
We upped base fuel pressure as we were running out of injector duty cycle at far lower boost than with the previous setup so I'm pretty happy with that, means something is working better, lol.
Inlet air temps are alot lower and far more stable throughout the run.
Our ignition gremlins which held us back last season seem to have packed up and gone for good, thank ****.
We've settled on a tune with quite a bit less boost for initial testing tomorrow, fingers crossed she pulls some decent mph.

Here's a couple of pulls of around 1000bhp:

YouTube - R.I.P.S 240z RB30 GT45 1000hp+ dyno pull

YouTube - R.I.P.S 240z RB30 GT45 1000hp+ dyno pull 02

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Now all you have to do is find a way of keeping it on the ground!!

Looking forward to the strip results.

Good luck.

Jeff

.


----------



## Johnny13 (Nov 12, 2008)

Now thats the movie i was waiting for! I kept thinking how ridiculous that turbo looks; its almost the size of the engine block.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

*6 months of hard work, finally finished:*

Few pix of the finished car before the 1st testing session:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Ooh Rob,that's pure rudeness,I'm loving it.
Good luck on the runs.


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

that right there is the good shit!!!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats a turbo and a half !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Superb*

It is so good to see people doing genuinely cool things - I am sure you are personally enjoying seeing the project come together but hopefully you feel even better about it when so many people are watching, enjoying and waiting in anticipation. 

The front end looks bloody good - nicely done. Is it all custom as those shapes look pretty unique as far as zs go?

Good on you guys!

Cheers

GM


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

nustad said:


> The front end looks bloody good - nicely done. Is it all custom as those shapes look pretty unique as far as zs go? GM


Thanks, I love the new look.

The bumper and front guards are from a guy in the south island who does track racing, he hasn't seen pix yet so I'll have to make sure to show him and thank him.

The bonnet is my own design and I had a mould done here in Rotorua.

Rob


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

....Sorta not road legal now tho Rob!

....Time to put some slicks on it!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sub Boy said:


> ....Sorta not road legal now tho Rob!
> 
> ....Time to put some slicks on it!


Lol, true and if the new wing doesn't give us enough grip I'll probably have to get some slicks.

I was very pleased to be able to drive it back from the run with quite low water temps that didn't increase on the return road.

Looks like a burst on the road mightn't be out of the question after all, lol.

Rob


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

seen you parked at the Big Cow last night , how did it run?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Brenhan said:


> seen you parked at the Big Cow last night , how did it run?


We called in there for a beer and a meal, great place we always call into on our way home.

Here's how it went:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/107814-r-i-p-s-rb30-runs-8s-1-4-bar-street-tyres-gasoline-no-nos.html

Rob


----------



## Brenhan (Jul 23, 2001)

yeah , I saw that thread after I had replied


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lol, true and if the new wing doesn't give us enough grip I'll probably have to get some slicks.
> 
> I was very pleased to be able to drive it back from the run with quite low water temps that didn't increase on the return road.
> 
> ...


Wings slow things down.....Slicks speed things up!

Slicks = 7's!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Looks like a burst on the road mightn't be out of the question after all, lol.
> 
> Rob



Now that's what I'm talking about, a drag car that's still fit for its original purpose. You have to put a camera in the car Rob, we all want to see your 'brown trouser' moments when you do take that on the road.

Have you thought of a name for it Rob? 

How about 'The Changeling', or 'The Howling', and this is my favourite, 'The Ripper' :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------

